# Persian, Urdu, Hindi: Mother's, Father's, Children's Day



## Alfaaz

*Background:* Mother's Day , Father's Day , and Children's Day

Guess: 
روزِ مادر/ پدر 
يوم الأم / الأب
یوم للأطفال 
روزِ فرزندان/ اطفال 

*Question:* What would these be in your language?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> *Background:* Mother's Day , Father's Day , and Children's Day
> 
> Guess:
> روزِ مدار/ پدر
> يوم الأم / الأب
> یوم الطفال
> روزِ فرزندان/ اطفال
> 
> *Question:* What would these be in your language?



maaN kaa din

baap kaa din

bachchoN kaa din

Alfaaz, you need to revisit the spelling for "mother" (maadar) and (yaumu_l'atfaal).


----------



## searcher123

In modern Persian:

روز مادر/زن (the birth day of Hazrat Zahra peace be with her) 
روز پدر (the birth day of Imam Ali peace be with him)
روز فرزندان (which day? I don't know! )


----------



## Alfaaz

> maaN kaa din, baap kaa din, bachchoN kaa din
> Alfaaz, you need to revisit the spelling for "mother" (maadar) and (yaumu_l'atfaal).


Though these would probably be the simplest forms, they don't sound like holiday names...(or maybe it's just me). Even in Hindi (if GT is correct), the names are a bit more formal/elaborate sounding, which is why I used izaafats (and the less common/more formal words used for mother, father, and children)  in my guess...
Does it look OK now (I copied it from GT)?



> In modern Persian:
> 
> روز مادر/زن (the birth day of Hazrat Zahra peace be with her)
> روز پدر (the birth day of Imam Ali peace be with him)
> روز فرزندان (which day? I don't know! )


Thanks for the interesting answer! I didn't know/think that these could also be used in a religious context. If one wanted to use these without a religious context, to name the (kind of) worldwide holidays these have become, would you have to add عالمی / جہانی ?
I'm guessing you were joking about Children's Day......but an article just in case: Children's Day.



> In Iran, the Children's day is celebrated on 7 October (17 Mehr).


----------



## Qureshpor

^ But the original English is n't exactly complex, is it?


----------



## UrduMedium

^ I think Alfaaz's anxiety with the proposed Urdu names (fine in my view) stems from the fact that they contain _kaa_, which makes it sound like a sentence fragment, instead of a term/name. It also requires "maintenance" depending on the usage context (maaN kaa din, maaN ke din, etc).

Wish it was considered acceptable in Urdu to just write:

maaN din
baap din
bachchah din


----------



## Qureshpor

UrduMedium said:


> ^ I think Alfaaz's anxiety with the proposed Urdu names (fine in my view) stems from the fact that they contain _kaa_, which makes it sound like a sentence fragment, instead of a term/name. It also requires "maintenance" depending on the usage context (maaN kaa din, maaN ke din, etc).
> 
> Wish it was considered acceptable in Urdu to just write:
> 
> maaN din
> baap din
> bachchah din



kitnii sitam-zariifii hai kih kuchch log Pakistan ke qaumii taraane ko is vajh se tanqiid kaa nishaanah banaate haiN kih,ba-qaul un ke, us meN Urdu kaa sirf ek hii lafz hai aur vuh hai "kaa"! ab jab bandah-i-xaaksaar balkih Haqiir-i-pur-taqsiir ne is "kaa" kii Hausalah-afzaa'ii kii hai, ilzaam yih hai kih yih bahut siidhaa-saadah lafz hai, is liye tarkiib meN qadre pechiidagii aanaa chaahiye!


----------



## marrish

If there was such anxiety at work I wouldn't share it and the tiny maintenance the names require if kaa is retained. Urdu is after all a flexive language to some extent so this is the natural way it goes. We don't have to impose English syntax.


----------



## searcher123

> If  one wanted to use these without a religious context, to name the (kind  of) worldwide holidays these have become, would you have to add عالمی /  جہانی ?



Yes, you should. 

روز جهاني مادر/زن/پدر/فرزندان



> I'm guessing you were joking about Children's Day......but an article just in case: Children's Day.


Thank you so much for the informative link. To be honest, I was not aware about this day, because in my country all the days are Children's Day .


----------



## Alfaaz

> which makes it sound like a sentence fragment, instead of a term/name


Yes that is what I was thinking; Youm-e-Iqbal compared to Iqbal ka din; Mother's Day vs. Day of Mother...(the first options seem more like names/terms)


> Thank you so much for the informative link. To be honest, I was not aware about this day, because in my country all the days are Children's Day .


Thanks for replying; You're welcome! Interesting way to think of it!
_________________
So does this mean the ones in the OP would be wrong or were QP and UM providing/discussing the alternatives?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> So does this mean the ones in the OP would be wrong or were QP and UM providing/discussing the alternatives?



No they are not wrong. However, your "yaum (un) li'atfaal" means " A day for children". It seems that the first two constructions have a different connotation for people in Iran. So, if you do want these terms to be at a higher register, then how about..?

roz-i-maadaraan
roz-i-pidaraan
roz-i-farzandaan

Having said this, we are used to "yaum-i-aazaadii" and "yaum-i-Iqbal" etc. So, one can replace "roz" with "yaum".

yaum-i-maadaraan
yaum-i-pidaraan
yaum-i-bachchagaan


----------



## greatbear

Children's Day (Nehru's birthday) exists in India since Independence, so the word is quite common: "baal divas".

I don't understand the other two concepts, but to coin them, they would be "maataa/maaN divas" and "pitaa divas".


----------



## JaiHind

Alfaaz said:


> Mother's Day , Father's Day , and Children's Day*.*



हिंदी में हम ऐसा लिख सकते हैं: 

Mother's Day = मातृ दिवस (matri divas)
Father's Day = पितृ  दिवस (pitri divas)
Children's Day = बाल दिवस (baal divas)


----------



## JaiHind

QURESHPOR said:


> baap kaa din



हाहाह!  यह तो हास्यास्पद अनुवाद है... "बाप का दिन", ऐसा तो कोई हिंदी  भाषी कभी नहीं बोल सकता. कृपया मेरे ऊपर के अनुवाद को देखें - पितृ दिवस  सही अनुवाद है.


----------



## Qureshpor

JaiHind said:


> हाहाह!  यह तो हास्यास्पद अनुवाद है... "बाप का दिन", ऐसा तो कोई हिंदी  भाषी कभी नहीं बोल सकता. कृपया मेरे ऊपर के अनुवाद को देखें - पितृ दिवस  सही अनुवाद है.



meraa "baap kaa din" likhnaa aap ko हास्यास्पद lagaa. ko'ii baat nahiiN. lekin aap ko kis ne bataayaa hai kih maiN "Hindi-bhaashii" huuN?


----------



## Sheikh_14

Slot of suggestions have been made but what would you consider to be the best Urdu alternatives to Father, mother and children's day? Is there any terms which has either offical status or is known by an esoteric few?


----------



## marrish

What's your pick as a new member in this discussion?


----------

